# No avian vet near me



## Carp5699 (7 mo ago)

I'm currently looking for an avian vet since most people suggest taking my budgie there for _reasons I forgot the "names" of_ as well as any future emergencies, but I've come across a major obstacle, that being _there are no avian vets near me. _None within a 50-mile radius from my home, that is. I've looked in the AAV site and it seems the closest avian vets to me are in another state. 

So, I don't really know what to do now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In your other thread, it was suggested you take your budgie in for a *_*Wellness Exam.*_

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Because there are not a lot of avian vets it is not uncommon to have to go and hour or more to see one, where are you located? You can search you area also for an exotic vet as they usually see birds also.


----------



## Carp5699 (7 mo ago)

I'm in the northern part of south Carolina, I'm not sure if there's any exotic vets around either because I don't recall seeing anything when searching for vets in general


----------

